# Sister in Need



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

I have a good friend who has lost both parents within 14 months and is battling through the grieving process. She is having a very hard time coping and is having bouts of depression. Please pray for her that the Lord grant her His Peace.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Almighty Father, Please wrap YOUR arms around this young lady and undegurd her with YOUR strong hold. Reassure her Dear Lord that YOU are the Great Comforter. And let her know that YOU are with her. Lord I know how she feels, but I thank you for YOUR gracious love that YOU have for all of us. And the peace that YOU fill us with.Touch this lady in the NAme of Your Son "JEsus Christ" AMEN


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

I ask for your comfort and peace for this woman who has lost both of her parents. With both parents gone, it must feel like her foundations are shaken. Let her sense your presense. Whisper sweet and comforting words to her. Let her know that Jesus is her foundation, and that foundation can never be shaken. He is the cornerstone.

Give her restful sleep and good nutritious meals to restore her physical strength, so that her emotional strength can return. Let her know that you have a plan for her, and it is a GOOD plan. Help her to find joy in her life today. Let this be a day of spiritual renewal for her. The JOY of the Lord is our strength. Pour out your Holy Spirit on her today, and give her laughter.

I ask these blessings for this woman in the precious name of your Son Jesus. Amen.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers on the way for peace and comfort.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent
PSALM 107:20 NKJ
20 He sent His word and healed them, and delivered them from
their destructions.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes, Heavenly Father, shine light where there is darkness, lift the veil of deception and reveal yourself as the giver of strength, hope and wisdom, I pray that she suffers no more and can see that she is strong because of the things her parents taught her and their wish for her is to be happy, not sad. In Jesus name, amen


----------

